# How Big Our Solar System Really Is



## SeaBreeze (Jul 12, 2014)

Short educational video on the solar system...


----------



## kcvet (Jul 12, 2014)

I think its Pluto that's the farest from the sun?? I read in theory if you put a new born baby in a rocket ship before it reach's the farest plant it will grow to an adult then old and die before getting there. hard to feature that


----------



## Falcon (Jul 12, 2014)

It's a REALY, REALY  big place.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks!  Made me hungry for grapefruit!


----------



## MrJim (Jul 12, 2014)

What really amazes me is the Hubble deep field photo.

Upon first glance, it appears as though you're looking at a picture of a night sky thick with untold thousands of individual stars. Upon closer examination, you can see that they aren't individual stars at all. Each tiny bright spot of light is an entire GALAXY, millions of light years across & containing trillions of stars & "almost" certainly, planets.

And what makes it even more amazing is the realization that the picture only encompasses one tiny window of view & that the same scene exists 360° around our planet in any direction & at any angle.







One small segment of the original photo ^ that itself was only one tiny sliver of the universe beyond the edge of our galaxy.

Just utterly mind boggling to try to guess what all might exist out there.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 13, 2014)

What Happened???  I actually agree with MrJim about something! Yes, our solar system is very tiny compared to the whole universe or even our galaxy.


----------



## Elyzabeth (Jul 15, 2014)

Scientists now speak of " Multiverses" instead of The Universe.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 15, 2014)

I think the idea of multiverses has its origin in string theory. 
I have no idea what that is or how it relates to multiverses.

Does anyone?


----------



## Vivjen (Jul 15, 2014)

String theory is related to chaos theory. I got to page 236 in one book, then lost all understanding.....I will pass on that for now..


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 15, 2014)

Me too. Life's too short now.


----------



## MrJim (Jul 15, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I think the idea of multiverses has its origin in string theory.
> I have no idea what that is or how it relates to multiverses.
> 
> Does anyone?



This is the way I understand it...

String theory says that the smallest particles in the universe are sub-atomic strings which vibrate at a particular frequency or range of frequencies. String particles that vibrate outside that frequency range are, or could be, part of parallel universes or multiverses that occupy & exist within the same space as the others.

The best info source, for the whole concept, IMO, is to watch the PBS series _"The Elegant Universe"_ with physicist Brian Greene.

It is not only easy to understand, but is done in an interesting, entertaining fashion with really top-notch special effects & computer graphics.

I'm pretty sure you can find it online somewhere.


----------



## Vivjen (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks, MrJim. We knew somebody would know; and presumably that is why it runs up against chaos theory; which also relies on particle movement with strings.....I will have to read the beginning of that book again....


----------



## MrJim (Jul 15, 2014)

Here is a trailer for The Elegant Universe...






You can watch the entire series on YouTube.


----------

